# Debian: Upgrade von 4.0r0 zu 4.0r1



## jeipack (16. August 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich habe hier ein Debian Etch Release 0 und würde gerne auf Relaese 1 upgraden. Nun sah ich aber in den Newsseiten [1] dass der Kernel aus der Netinstall CD inkompatibel (nicht binärkompatibel ) mit dem der Relaese 1 ist. Erstens mal was heisst das? Und wird der Kernel nicht automatisch upgegradet (neues Image anlegen und in grup auf aktiv setzen)? Ein Neustart des System ist kein Problem. Mein Kernel im Moment ist:  2.6.18-4-686.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zu aptitude:
Bis jetzt habe ich mit apt-get Packete installiert. Grundsätzlich sollte es ja kein Problem sein nun einfach aptitude zu benutzen (auch für den Relaesewechsel). Allerdings wäre es schön wenn ich aptitude die via apt-get installierten Packete zu "analysieren" geben könnte damit er sich die Abhängigkeiten merken und bei Nicht-Mehr-Benutzung automatisch entfernen kann. Ist sowas möglich?

Gruss und vielen Dank für die Auskunft
jeipack

1: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2007/11592.html


----------



## zeroize (17. August 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Also ich habe ein aus Netinst installiertes Debian gestern "geupdated", mache das ganze auch noch mit apt-get (auch wenn aptitude supported wird) und habe keine Probleme gehabt. Sollte also ganz normal funktionieren ist ja auch "nur" ein Releasewechsel - ich glaub da kann man von ausgehen, dass das ganz gut bei allen funktioniert.

Was die "nicht mehr benötigten Pakete" angeht, gibt es unter Linux verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber wie wäre es mit diesem Link
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/283823-unnoetige-pakete-loeschen-wie.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. August 2007)

Ist da jetzt wieder dist-upgrade noetig oder reicht upgrade?
Wenn ich ein dist-upgrade machen muesste waer es zwar nicht so tragisch, vor allem da der kuerzlich erfolgte Wechsel von Debian 3.1 auf 4.0 reibungslos vonstatten ging, aber... (hmm, was eigentlich aber?  )... egal.

Waere halt nur gut gleich zu wissen dass ich wenn ich am Montag wieder im Buero bin nicht rumprobieren muss welches es denn ist.


----------



## jeipack (17. August 2007)

zeroize thx 

und @ Dennis: In den Newsseiten hab ich nur was von upgrade gelesen. 



Gruss


----------



## jeipack (17. August 2007)

```
~# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete sind zurÃ¼ckgehalten worden:
  linux-image-2.6-486
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  debian-archive-keyring initramfs-tools libc6 libc6-i686
  linux-image-2.6.18-4-486 locales lsb-base mutt nano nfs-common x11-common
11 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert.
Es mÃ¼ssen 28.9MB Archive geholt werden.
```

Ich spiele es gerade auf den ersten Server auf (dieser wäre nicht kritisch wenn was passieren sollte). In ein paar Minuten kann ich also mehr sagen 

Die Frage bezüglich aptitude ist aber noch offen..

Gruss

Nachtrag:

```
The kernel version running is the same as the one being installed        â
 â                                                                           â®
 â You are attempting to install a kernel version that is the same as the    â
 â version you are currently running (version 2.6.18-4-486). The modules     â
 â list is quite likely to have been changed, and the modules dependency     â
 â file /lib/modules/2.6.18-4-486/modules.dep needs to be re-built. It can   â
 â not be built correctly right now, since the module list for the running   â
 â kernel are likely to be different from the kernel installed. I am         â
 â creating a new modules.dep file, but that may not be correct. It shall    â
 â be regenerated correctly at next reboot.                                  â
 â                                                                           â
 â I repeat: you have to reboot in order for the modules file to be created  â
 â correctly. Until you reboot, it may be impossible to load some modules.   â
 â Reboot as soon as this install is finished (Do not reboot right now,
```


```
~# apt-get dist-upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Berechne Upgrade...Fertig
Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  linux-image-2.6.18-5-486
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  linux-image-2.6-486
1 aktualisiert, 1 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Es mÃ¼ssen 16.2MB Archive geholt werden.
Nach dem Auspacken werden 48.4MB Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
```


```
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von linux-image-2.6-486 2.6.18+6 (durch .../linux-image                    -2.6-486_2.6.18+6etch1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r linux-image-2.6-486 ...
Richte linux-image-2.6.18-5-486 ein (2.6.18.dfsg.1-13etch1) ...

 Hmm. The package shipped with a symbolic link /lib/modules/2.6.18-5-486/source
 However, I can not read the target: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
 Therefore, I am deleting /lib/modules/2.6.18-5-486/source

Running depmod.
Finding valid ramdisk creators.
Using mkinitramfs-kpkg to build the ramdisk.
Running postinst hook script /sbin/update-grub.
You shouldn't call /sbin/update-grub. Please call /usr/sbin/update-grub instead!

Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-5-486
Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-4-486
Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
```


```
:~# uname -a
Linux debian 2.6.18-5-486 #1 Sun Aug 12 21:23:09 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Neuer Kernel konnte also ohne Probleme gebootet werden  dist-upgrade ist aber notwendig.

Gruss


----------



## zeroize (17. August 2007)

Mhh, ich weiß nicht - ich hab es mit apt-get upgrade gemacht und er ist jetzt auch auf dem aktuellen Stand mit aktuellem Kernel ... komisch!
Korrektur: Die Pakete sind zwar jetzt aktuell, aber der Kernel natürlich nicht (ich Depp) - also doch dist-upgrade, sorry!


----------

